

US Department of Defense launched internal site to develop open source software - markbao
http://fcw.com/articles/2009/01/30/dod-launches-site-to-develop-open-source-software.aspx

======
timf
See: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462697>

Still forbidden ... I guess they aren't going to let us look.

